# There goes 3/5 of my herd...



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Two weeks ago tomorrow I lost a heavily bred doe, cricket. She was due Christmas Day with twins. 
And my buck Oreo who was 8 months old. 
The both were intentionally killed by a crazy mad man and his dogs. 
Don't worry, he's paying for what he did. 
This is them:









South Oaks Classy Cricket









Capretta farms Oreo rose.

My dad and I both decided that sophya and phoebe should not be here so he took them home with him. 
They were doing better after a day or so of settling in. 
Well that weekend my dad went out of town so he brought them to his friends house who also has goats.

I got a text Saturday morning saying phoebe had runny poo. 
I treated her for worms and coccidia.

Well she wasn't any better yesterday so dad made an appt for today at 8 am. 
I asked dad what they said a little after 8 and she didn't make it. 
The stress & not having her bowls wiped out before feeding again caused a spike in coccidia and it got so bad that she passed. 
Dad and I both agreed, she needs to go back with him until the pen has the 7500 volt strand of electric fencing to keep bears out.

This was little tots estate phoebe :









They all had such great life's with me. But I just don't know what to do.

I hope the know I will always love them and never forget them. <3

Now I'm down to sophya and Sabrina.

Any advice on what exactly to do is greatly appreciated.

Love you girls and Oreo!<3


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!! i'm teary eyed. this is so sad. i'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:

maybe some vit b to help boost their system? i'm not sure what else, but i'm sure someone will chime into help. of course lots of love to Sophya and Sabrina.

gone but never forgotten. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so sorry emilieanne


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. That is just awful.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
Saturday I gave phoebe 5 cc of probiotic plus paste 
1.5 cc if safeguard and 
2.5 cc of dimethox in her water for her and sophya 
Then I also gave her some gatoraid. 
Sophya also got some dumor pellets for worms & 5cc of probiotic plus paste.
I'm gunna have my dad give sophy gatoraid & red cell.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awe Emilie that just sucks! So sorry  :hug: 

I wouldn't use the de-wormer pellets though.... And safeguard doesn't work in most areas either. It works for M. Worm, but it doesn't sound like they had that  

Again so sorry!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for all your loss. I know it is hard, we have all had it and yes it hurts like heck. 

You were a great Goats mom to them. :hug::hug: Hugs to you.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks! 
Safeguard doesn't work in most areas but in my area, it's the only thing that works and isn't too strong like ivermectin or valbazen. 
Plus I'm not one to deworm my goats every month even though they're fine, so anything really works with my girls. 

I gave it just in case. 

I just don't know how to tell Emily (the girl I got her from) that she, cricket, and Oreo died.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your losses. I hope your remaining two do well sending lots of good vibes their way! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating, I am so sorry for your losses.

They were really nice goats.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!! 
I think I convinced mom to get me little tots estate kids. 
They have a deal, get two does & a buck kid for 1000$! 
So we'll see. 


I just really hope my main doe (sophya) stays strong for me. 
I'll be going out to see her here soon. 

Any advice in giving her anything to stay strong? 
She's not sick & I don't think she will get sick but.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

B Complex is always a good one.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, 
Completely by accident of course, I was going down my dads driveway and sophya darted out in front of me....... 
I'm sure you know where this is going. 
Down to one goat. 
I'm so....... Lost right now. 
I don't know what to do.

There's gotta be a reason......


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry.. I know you've been through so much and have been doing your best.  :hug:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh Emily!!! :shock: I'm SO SO sorry!!! :tears: :hug: I wish I could do something... :tears:
  :hug:
There must be some greater reason this is happening to you even though we can't see it. That's all I can think, it just doesn't make any sense!!  I'm so sorry again. :hug:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I am so sorry Emilie... :sad:  :hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

There's two reason I can think of...... 
Gods just testing me to see what u can be put through, to see if I truly am made for this, 

Or 

My goats were around a place they shouldn't have been & it's better them not to be here & suffer the diseases they were possibly exposed to. 

At this point I'm trying to keep my head up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh sunshine I am so freaking sorry. I read this whole thread for the first time and am crying for you. I hate when bad things happen to good people and you seem like such a good person. There is nothing I can say to make you feel better I know this but I am sorry


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH NOOOO! Hunny I am soooo sorry!! :tears:  It never rains but it pours.  :hug:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I am sooooo sorry for your loss.... :sad: I wish I could say something to make you feel better... :hug: It sure makes you wonder why these things happen.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the support. 
Worst thing is tomorrow I have to present my business (my ADGA goats) to my "on the job training" class and I have to include pictures of all my goats. 
There's no getting out of it either. 
Not to mention people in that class don't understand how amazing goats truly are and they make fun of me all the time. 
Lol if I'm on TGS more than I normally am, you'll know that I set that person straight tomorrow....


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh dear! I don't even know what to say besides I am praying for you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry...That is so much to handle...:sad:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
I appreciate it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: :hug: So sorry


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you two! 
Sabrina will be glad when she has young ones to teach so ill just have to keep my head up and think about Sabrina. 
First doe ever & the most Intelligent.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's awful, and I'm so sorry.   :hug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW! So sorry for all your losses... How sad... I'm kinda in shock reading through this thread, my heart goes out to you!! Keep your head up, I just can't imagine.....Prayers sent your way...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 
I'm trying to stay strong, for my girls. ! 
There is nothing else in this life that I could possibly want to do & there is nothing else that I will do, other than my goats. 
I can't give up, just have to keep on truckin & make the best of it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh emilieanne, I am so very sorry this is happening to you! I wish I knew what to say to help you get through this. :tear: Maybe this will help in some small way :hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 
It means a lot that some people actually realize how much goats are to people & what they mean. 
Again, thank you all.


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch (Dec 2, 2013)

I hope that man did pay for what he did! I would sue him and if I saw that dog well....let's just say there would be no dog in my yard anymore some people make me so mad! I'm sorry for your loss I hope your farm gets better mentally and physically:hug:


----------

